# Πληροφορίες για το φόρουμ μας  - Information > Aνακοινώσεις του Φόρουμ μας >  Νέες Ενότητες

## Apostolos

Να προτείνω κάτι? Όπως δημιουργήθηκε ξεχωρηστό θέμα για τα ΦΓ/ΟΓ να κάνουμε και ένα με τις αγαπημένες μας παντόφλες και να χωρήσουμε τα μυνήματα ανάλογα. Τί λέτε???
Ο admin τι λέει?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Να προτείνω κάτι? Όπως δημιουργήθηκε ξεχωρηστό θέμα για τα ΦΓ/ΟΓ να κάνουμε και ένα με τις αγαπημένες μας παντόφλες και να χωρήσουμε τα μυνήματα ανάλογα. Τί λέτε???
> Ο admin τι λέει?


ok    :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Apostolos

Εύγε!!!!!
Ας προτείνουν οι αξιωματούχοι παντοφλάδες τον τρόπο με τις ενότητες
Πχ ανα πλοίο ή ανα περοιοχή??

----------


## mastrokostas

> Εύγε!!!!!
> Ας προτείνουν οι αξιωματούχοι παντοφλάδες τον τρόπο με τις ενότητες
> Πχ ανα πλοίο ή ανα περοιοχή??


Ανά περιοχή θα ήταν καλύτερα νομίζω ,διότι θα μάθουμε και που ταξιδεύουν ποιες !

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απο σήμερα έχουμε δύο νέες ενότητες στην Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα .
 *ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (παντόφλες)* 
*Ταχύπλοα*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απο σήμερα η ενότητα Κρουαζιερόπλοια γίνετε αυτόνομη και προσθέτουμε δύο νέες ενότητες Αφίξεις Κρουαζιερόπλοιων στην Ελλάδα και Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια. Στην πρώτη ενότητα θα βρείτε αφίξεις Κρουαζιερόπλοιων απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, Μυκόνου, Ρόδου, Κέρκυρας και άλλων λιμανιών. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ

----------


## Apostolos

Ας με συγχωρήσουν οι φίλοι παντοφλαδες (οπως και εγω) αλλα προσπάθησα να χωρήσω το θέμα "ΕΓ/ΟΓ ανοιχτου τύπου" οσο καλυτερα μπορω. Αν θέλετε κάτι άλλο περιμένω γνώμες σας!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Δύο νέες ενότητες απο σήμερα έχουμε στην ιστοσελίδα μας.
Ναυτιλία και Περιβάλλον
Φάροι

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και μία ενότηρτα σους θαλάσσιους δρόμους
Λιμάνια του κόσμου
Εκέι μπορούν να ανταλάξουμε εμπειρίες από τα διάφορα λιμάνια (δυσκολίες, ζωή έξω από το καράβι, κίνδυνοι κ.λπ.) ή χρήγσιμες πληροφορίες (Διαδικασίες ρISPS, πράκτορες, ευκολιες δεσίματος και φωρτοεκφόρτωσης κ.λπ.)

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Απο σήμερα το nautilia.gr εγκαινιάζει μία νέα ενότητα Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών .

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε για τις αλλαγές που έγιναν στην ενότητα 
"*Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας "*
*προστέθηκαν οι εξής κατηγορίες :*
*1. Προπολεμικά* 
*2. 1945-1970* 
*3. 1970-1990* 
*3. 1990+* 
*4. Ξένα Πλοία*
Tα πλοία κατατάχτηκαν στην κάθε κατηγορία με βάση το πότε πρωτοταξίδεψαν στην Ελλάδα. 
Τέλος δημιουργήθηκαν δύο *ΝΕΕΣ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΕΣ* στην ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ
*1.* *"Aλφαβητικό ευρετήριο πλοίων της Ιστορίας "* 
όπου θα μπορείτε να βρείτε links για το κάθε πλοίο ξεχωριστά.
*2. Ιστορικές Εταιρίες*

----------


## Ellinis

> Θα θέλαμε να σας ενημερώσουμε για δύο αλλαγές που έγιναν πλέον στην ενότητα "*Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας "*
> *προστέθηκαν οι εξής κατηγορίες :*
> *1. Προπολεμικά* 
> *2. 1945-1970* 
> *3. 1970-1990* 
> *3. 1990+*


Και να προσθέσω οτι τα πλοία κατατάχτηκαν στην κάθε κατηγορία με βάση το πότε πρωτοταξίδεψαν στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## SteliosK

Φίλοι του nautilia.gr από σήμερα έχουμε μία νέα ενότητα στην* Ελληνική  Ακτοπλοΐα* με θέμα *

Μικρά πλοία ακτοπλοίας, επιβατηγά και τουριστικά
*

----------


## SteliosK

Από σήμερα εκτός από το ανανεωμένο *Ευρετήριο Κρουαζιεροπλοίων - Cruise ship index* που έχουμε δει, ανοίγουμε νέο θέμα με τίτλο:

*Ευρετήριο Μικρών πλοίων Ακτοπλοΐας , Επιβατηγών και Τουριστικών [Small Tourist Boats]  
*

----------


## SteliosK

Λόγω μεγάλου όγκου μηνυμάτων και για να γίνει ευκολότερη η πλοήγηση στο θέμα *Θαλασσινές εικόνες και τοπία* μέσω της εφαρμογής 
του nautilia.gr, τα μηνύματα χωρίστηκαν στις παρακάτω υποκατηγορίες:


*Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2016 (Seaview 2016)* 
*
Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2015 (Seaview 2015)
 

Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2014 (Seaview 2014)
 

Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2013 (Seaview 2013)
 

Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2012 (Seaview 2012)
 

Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2011 (Seaview 2011)
 

Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2010 (Seaview 2010)
 

Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2009 (Seaview 2009)
 

Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2008 (Seaview 2008) 
*
Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα οι χρήστες που έχουν κατεβάσει την εφαρμογή στο κινητό τους θα μπορούν επιτόπου όπου και αν βρίσκονται να ανεβάσουν  φωτογραφία
 στο παρόν θέμα *Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Τοπία 2016 (Seaview 2016)*

----------

